# Cheap gas here to stay



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like 70 to 80 oil into 2015

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...2RRfRJH283sL4Y8-WxamedQ&bvm=bv.77880786,d.b2U


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Circa 1998 I was in Arizona....gas was around 89¢ a gallon.....people shook their heads sympathetically when we said we had oil stocks.......things changed.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have an older vehicle that get 8 mpg and a little newer one that gets 12 mpg

Hope what I save at the pumps will be something to be pleased about

To bad I only drive 5k max per year


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

What cheap gas?
In 2008 when WTI crude was $150, we were paying $1.34 a litre at the pump here in Ontario.
Now, WTI crude is $80 and we are paying $1.23.
So, what cheap gas?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^^

In general I get the point ... but I'm surprised you are paying $1.23 ... for the thanksgiving weekend, driving to Cottam, ON (near Windsor),
I paid $1.11 and $1.15 in Cobourg and Tillbury. It turns out I could have paid $1.12 in London but them's the breaks.

This morning at Costco it was $1.09 ....


Cheers

*PS*

For Ontario, the low end is listed at $1.037 in Hagersville and the top end is listed at $1.409 in WhiteRiver.

http://www.ontariogasprices.com/


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheaper than a month ago

We older persons have short memories


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Low oil prices are causing problems for auto manufacturers though.

Ford has only sold 1250 electric Ford Focus vehicles, and have dropped the price by $10,000 which is a 25% price drop.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102117280


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^^

Is it really a problem to the overall bottom line when the sales electric model versus gas model works out to the electric being less than 1%?

And that's for the one model, where there are lots of other gas only models being sold.

Then too ... how much of the problem selling the electric model is the 100 mile limitation compared to other hybrids and gas models that are limited by the availability of fuel?


Cheers


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Tesla 

Will they drop $$$


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

My understanding is Tesla sells only one type ... compared to the Fords & Toyotas. So it is likely at risk ...

The quoted article indicates that unless the others, Tesla does not discount it's EV offerings.



An extended period of low oil might eventually change this ... 


Cheers


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> ^but I'm surprised you are paying $1.23 ... for the thanksgiving weekend, driving to Cottam, ON (near Windsor),
> I paid $1.11 and $1.15 in Cobourg and Tillbury. It turns out I could have paid $1.12 in London but them's the breaks.


You could be right...I haven't filled up in about a week.
These days I drive less.
Gas prices should be 78c. give or take going by crude oil prices.
But then, WTI price does not exclusively drive the retail gas prices (pun not intended)


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> You could be right...I haven't filled up in about a week.
> These days I drive less.
> Gas prices should be 78c. give or take going by crude oil prices.
> But then, WTI price does not exclusively drive the retail gas prices (pun not intended)


The year I got my driver's license, gas was 17 cents a liter in Edmonton.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

indexxx said:


> The year I got my driver's license, gas was 17 cents a liter in Edmonton.


That was a lot, when I got my DL in Sk it was about $.41/gallon. I had a 50CC bike that got 200MPG. I used to bring tax-free purple gas (about $.25/gallon) from the farm to run in it.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

I seriously doubt cheap oil is here to stay. Cheap gas hasn't even arrived yet. 

I get a kick out of outfits like Goldman Sachs; after oil has taken a dive they come in a predict lower oil. Were they predicting lower oil prices when WTI was over 100 in the spring? The prognosticators are always on the side of the current trend, usually looking to profit from "forecasts". It works like this, take short position, release bearish forecast and watch prices drop, cover.

_It's the top of the 9th inning, home team up 7-1, 2 out, nobody on and two strikes. Pitcher gets ready to throw....wait Goldman Sachs has an announcement...they've called the game for the home team._

Google Goldman and their aluminum hoarding scam to raise prices. These guys are parasites on productive human activities. In their parlance it's called "Finance".


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

HaroldCrump said:


> What cheap gas?
> In 2008 when WTI crude was $150, we were paying $1.34 a litre at the pump here in Ontario.
> Now, WTI crude is $80 and we are paying $1.23.
> So, what cheap gas?


++

Harold, something does not seam right.

I think the dollar was stronger in 2008. The price of oil or (unleaded gas) only accounts for some of the price paid @ the pump (taxes, shipping, running the business, profits etc account for some of the costs) , perhaps unleaded gas was maybe not double the price then as it is now. The price seams to be taking a while to drop.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, Ontario added the HST sometime in early 2009, which added 8% to the price of gas at the pumps.
Here is the chart for average gas prices in Toronto:
As you can see, my numbers are correct.


----------

